# 100 Sunday



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi,

Knocked out a hundred miler today and right at the end spotted a homeless guy sleeping on a bench so I made a special trip to the store and brought him muffins and banana nut bread! Woot Woot I had a great day and just had to share


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

He was just lying there, after 100 miles you deserved the treats not him!


----------

